# Its time!!!!!!!!



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 23, 2012)

Its time all the hard work put in over hounds and getting ready for the season over the summer pays off! The season is no longer near fore the season is here, to appreciate all that God has blessed us with to enjoy, not only are the rabbithunters hiting the wood but all outdoorsmen are enjoying the fruits of Nature and Hard Labor!!!!!!!!! Its good to have this common bond with so many, i must attest that i truelly do appreciate all who share the common interest as i do, i must attest that i appreciate all that appreciate Nature!!! I wish all the best This season and in Life not only for the Year but for the Entirety Of Our Lives!!!!!!!!!! God Bless You All!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 23, 2012)

Back at you Jimmy! The enthusiasm of youth. Hold on to it as long as you can!


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 23, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Back at you Jimmy! The enthusiasm of youth. Hold on to it as long as you can!


x2


----------



## swampcat95 (Oct 23, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Its time all the hard work put in over hounds and getting ready for the season over the summer pays off! The season is no longer near fore the season is here, to appreciate all that God has blessed us with to enjoy, not only are the rabbithunters hiting the wood but all outdoorsmen are enjoying the fruits of Nature and Hard Labor!!!!!!!!! Its good to have this common bond with so many, i must attest that i truelly do appreciate all who share the common interest as i do, i must attest that i appreciate all that appreciate Nature!!! I wish all the best This season and in Life not only for the Year but for the Entirety Of Our Lives!!!!!!!!!! God Bless You All!!!!!



Could not say it better. I just wish it was November 23rd.


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Cottontail (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't wait till the season opens all though i dont run in the summer because 2x in the field and mine are ready.


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 23, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> I can't wait till the season opens all though i dont run in the summer because 2x in the field and mine are ready.



Must be nice. Jen and I wish we could have run more during the summer. My hounds have got to lose some weight. They are so heavy right now, I bet they would have to slot up behind your hounds.


----------



## swampcat95 (Oct 23, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Must be nice. Jen and I wish we could have run more during the summer. My hounds have got to lose some weight. They are so heavy right now, I bet they would have to slot up behind your hounds.



I have run mine about twice a month since hunting season, and it has been a battle to keep them even close to the right weight. Hopefully they will be at a good hunting weight by mid-December. Just in time for the best part of the season when so many new bunnies become available for hunting.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Oct 23, 2012)

can't wait till nov. 17! I'm ready to burn some powder, them ole cane-cutters make some mighty fine  BBQ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine are fat to Glenn but a couple good runnings should knock a little off. What's going to hurt me is my best 2 females are bred one due in November and the other December .


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 24, 2012)

Preacher's Clear Creeks and Blueberrys are sitting on READY!!!!


----------



## Nannyman (Oct 25, 2012)

Fellows, Who among you is closest to Tallahassee Fl. I would love to come up and see a good hunt. I have not rabbit hunted since I left Mississippi in the 80's. I had the best rabbit dog I have ever seen here but no one or real place to hunt. I lost her to a big Diamondback
and been runnin deer with my beagles ever since. I sure miss it.

John


----------

